# the Happy WoodBarter Elf



## West River WoodWorks (Dec 23, 2012)

[attachment=15109]
I got a chance to visit with the Rebuilds recently, Rob was dressed for the season!:rotflmao3:
Got the grand tour of the new store, and wood stacks. extremely envious!
If any of you get a chance to visit, bring a trailer or rent a Uhaul!!!
Happy holidays to everyone at WoodBarter!
Tom


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 23, 2012)

Awesome pic guys! 

The Rebuilds Winter Wonderland of Wood!


----------



## DKMD (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, that's just great... Now, I'm stuck with this mental picture of Rob... :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that's just great... Now, I'm stuck with this mental picture of Rob... :dash2::dash2::dash2:
> ...



Don't worry buddy you made some adults laugh also. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Seriously - I think you look good in an elf suit. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## DKMD (Dec 23, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that's just great... Now, I'm stuck with this mental picture of Rob... :dash2::dash2::dash2:
> ...



(Covering eyes and ears). LA, LA, LA, LA !!!


----------



## kweinert (Dec 23, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> I got a chance to visit with the Rebuilds recently, Rob was dressed for the season!:rotflmao3:
> Got the grand tour of the new store, and wood stacks. extremely envious!
> If any of you get a chance to visit, bring a trailer or rent a Uhaul!!!
> Happy holidays to everyone at WoodBarter!
> Tom



This isn't going to be the image on the new caps, is it?

:rotflmao3:


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Dec 24, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that's just great... Now, I'm stuck with this mental picture of Rob... :dash2::dash2::dash2:
> ...





I cropped that part of the photo out, Zoe asked me to!:teethlaugh::gigglesign:
Tom


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks like a good time!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2012)

Excellent pic guys! Rob I have to stop talking bad about you, you're allright. Were the kids at a hospital?

Tom, that shirt looks like something Cosmo Kramer would wear. I always loved his shirts and that one you're wearing rocks! You have impeccable taste in clothing, can't say the same for the clown standing next to you. 

:lolol:


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Dec 24, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Excellent pic guys! Rob I have to stop talking bad about you, you're allright. Were the kids at a hospital?
> 
> Tom, that shirt looks like something Cosmo Kramer would wear. I always loved his shirts and that one you're wearing rocks! You have impeccable taste in clothing, can't say the same for the clown standing next to you.
> 
> :lolol:



:rotflmao3:
I wear what my wife dresses me in, but thanks she will like to hear it!

As for Rob, ya he is all right. The kids were having a blast with him. I didnt even recognize him and I walked right by him.
Tom


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2012)

O.K. then your wife has impeccable taste in clothing. Can't say much for her taste in husbands. 

:rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2012)

Just be glad this was not a full shot. I was wearing tights too  B
[/quote]

I think you liked the tights just a little to much,  LOL I would never admit it no matter what the cause. Just pokin fun at ya Rob!! kudo's to you for doing such a great thing for the kids.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2012)

I wear panty hose whenever I diving in a wetsuit. You get some stares from new divers and warm water only divers on their first wetsuit dive but when they're wrestling to get their suit off after a dive and you just sort of shake out of yours in a couple seconds they always say "I'm wearing panty hose next time!

I must admit I always feel a little sexier when I put on my hose. It's nearly enough of an excuse to find a cold lake. 

:irishjig:

:gigglesign:


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I wear panty hose whenever I diving in a wetsuit. You get some stares from new divers and warm water only divers on their first wetsuit dive but when they're wrestling to get their suit off after a dive and you just sort of shake out of yours in a couple seconds they always say "I'm wearing panty hose next time!
> 
> I must admit I always feel a little sexier when I put on my hose. It's nearly enough of an excuse to find a cold lake.
> 
> ...



Uh oh- I think this has revealed so VERY interesting info. Now what color is your favorite color of pantyhose Kevin???:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## DKMD (Dec 24, 2012)

How do you block a thread?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2012)

One of my dive buddies is a man/wife team he is 6'7" she 5'11" and me 5'7". I dove with them more than anyone so whenever Doug aka "da beast" was in panty hose I felt pretty safe no one was gonna poke too much fun as us. Dee his wife could whip most anyone - we always joked that she'd handle the light work and what she couldn't handle I would come in and mop up and if I couldn't take care of things we bring in da beast. Panty hose and all. 


We never got rowdy like that but joked around about it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2012)

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: This whole thread has just gotten too funny, I just got back from christmas dinner at the families and read all these post and I'm cracking up. I was trying to picture kevin in panty hose, then realized what I was doing and creeped myself out. Then I actually pictured it in my mind, I think my imagination is scared and damaged for life.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 25, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: This whole thread has just gotten too funny, I just got back from christmas dinner at the families and read all these post and I'm cracking up. I was trying to picture kevin in panty hose, then realized what I was doing and creeped myself out. Then I actually pictured it in my mind, I think my imagination is scared and damaged for life.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



greg as long as theres no high heels in that image i think youll be allright :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: duck


----------



## brown down (Dec 27, 2012)

wow I think i am going to have nightmares now thanks


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2012)

Man that sure a nice looking lathe - never heard of one before is that yourn?


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Man that sure a nice looking lathe - never heard of one before is that yourn?



Kevin I think he is trying to show of his legs not lathe...............:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Man that sure a nice looking lathe - never heard of one before is that yourn?
> ...



... and I was trying to redirect the subject matter to keep from having to delete this gayish thread.

:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey My granddaughter thinks he is a cute little elf- whos going to argue with her??? Good on you Joe- I bet the kids loved it.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 27, 2012)

Am I supposed to believe that he did this for some kids?  


I see that he managed to sneak off at some point and get lei'd.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, the day finally arrived and I stopped in at the Funktion House to pick up my wood purchases Rob was kind enough to set aside for me. I didn't know what to expect. Strange images running threw my mind of an elfish creature making toys. The charming Zoey was the first to greet me out front. She led me to the back where I spotted Rob on the band-saw. My first thought was OMG !!! Barry sent him a side of Vinson and he's cutting up Rudolf !!! As i gained control and reality took over I was relieved to see it was just some red colored wood and the ELF suite was gone. 

I must say it was a pleasure meeting both Rob and Zoey. They are delightful hardworking folks. Doing what they enjoy. Good conversation, as I had the tour around their business and increased my knowledge of the local wood and type trees it comes from. We exchange some gifts and I went away with more than I bargained for. I like what they are doing. I intend to continue promoteing and buying that ugly Florida wood they work so hard to bring us. I encourage everyone to support there efforts when possible. I hope I have made some new friends. This was all made possible by WB. WHAT A GREAT SITE to be associated with. What a exciting time to be alive and envolved with woodworking.


----------

